# Weapon R or K&N



## traderj (Jul 27, 2010)

For a 2009 SE-R??

Thanks!!


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

K&N that shouldnt even be a question haha ... but yea man go with K&N filter ... lets air flow alot smoother that weapon R


----------



## traderj (Jul 27, 2010)

Thought so, just thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## KeyFob (Jul 28, 2010)

KN....................


----------



## SpecArnold (Jan 25, 2011)

*Reply*

I had Weapon R and K&N on my '08 Spec V. I really didn't notice a difference between the two. The Weapon R sounded beast though!  If you do decide to go with Weapon R, I'm selling mine.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You won't notice a difference between any aftermarket intake really. Tru dyno comparisons show little difference so your butt dyno definitely won't _feel_ a difference. lol

Of course, going from a choked up stock intake to anything aftermarket may net a small change in power...


----------



## SpecArnold (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, that's basically what I was saying. Lol. Though, the Weapon R definitely sounds better than K&N!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Unfortunately, they also let a lot more dirt pass than a stock Nissan filter, so your engine and mass air sensor pay the price for that sound and minimal performance gain. Most oiled cloth filters like K&N only show any noticeable power gains at very high RPM, which most street drive vehicles hardly ever see.


----------



## Thrusty (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought the k&n typhoon for my 07 spec. Seems like it woke my car rite up. Love the sound of it as well. It whistles and once I hit 3k on the tach it gets loud and throughty! Yoy will be satisfied ! Was the 1st thing I did w mine.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Hopefully he made his decision by now as the post is 2 years old!


----------

